# Crown Paints



## DiscoStu (7 Mar 2016)

I was in B&Q at the weekend and wanted to get some colour charts for Crown paints. I only ever buy crown paint as my Dad worked in the trade and told me to avoid own brand paints and having seen a neighbour and his B&Q painted walls I didn't need a lot of convincing. Anyway, I couldn't find any cards and then I looked for paint and only found a small amount in the bargain bin. I thought that B&Q must have stopped selling crown but we were told that Crown has been bought out by Dulux. 

Anyone know any more?

Seems a sad day.

I have no issue with Dulux and I think their paint is probably equal to crown but I've always bought crown (probably because my Dad used to sell it) and will miss it.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2016)

Google "who owns Crown paints" - it's all there. Incidentally, all the decorators I worked with considered Crown inferior to Dulux - although I found Crown aluminium primer first class.


----------



## minimad (7 Mar 2016)

me and the wife were in b & Q a few weeks back and noticed the same ! Valspar paint seems to be their new main paint on display
which has been around for years which is a very good quality paint by the way !
and I must agree with on branded paints and store home makes they do not compare to crown or dulux


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2016)

"Armstead" seems to be the one step down from Dulux that all the decent places are selling.


----------



## Steve Maskery (7 Mar 2016)

It's Johnstone's for me. Expensive, but excellent.


----------



## blackrodd (7 Mar 2016)

Yes, agree on the Valspar paint it was good stuff my dad used it almost all the time, when he could.
Signpost was another good brand from years ago too!.
I've always found problems with Leyland and getting the paint to flow, add a smidgen of turps and it's too thin, 
Crown was much better but always had Good results from all the Dulux range so stayed with them, and the excellent Ronseal products i'm using at the moment.
Regards Rodders


----------



## dickm (7 Mar 2016)

What happened to Manders of Wolverhampton? Their paint used to be good.


----------



## blackrodd (7 Mar 2016)

dickm":11t7xjoy said:


> What happened to Manders of Wolverhampton? Their paint used to be good.



Manders, I remember them,
According to Google they're still in business and there's a stockist apparently close to you in Aberdeen
Rodders


----------



## DiscoStu (7 Mar 2016)

I used Blackfriars paint for some outdoor wood and it was brilliant. Not sure if that's still about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrodd (7 Mar 2016)

DiscoStu":1ot4lzw3 said:


> I used Blackfriars paint for some outdoor wood and it was brilliant. Not sure if that's still about?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Our local Brewers stock Blackfriars, As you say (another) good paint not seen so much these days.
Rodders


----------



## biskit (8 Mar 2016)

I think they all have bad times and good. My old work mate invented the Dulux dog in the early 50s. He entered a competition for a Dulux advert painting an old English sheepdog looking at his reflection in a painted door, the caption was, It's got to be Dulux. A few years later it became The add, he never got any recognition.


----------



## treeturner123 (11 Mar 2016)

Hi

Wish I'd read this before braving B&Q on Wednesday to get some Dulux Gardenia, a mixed colour,to match the colour we already have. No, don't do it now as it is all Valspar which have totally diffrent colour names!

Serves me right for trying to buy anything with my OAP discount card!!

Phil


----------



## RogerS (11 Mar 2016)

I think Barrow and Fall is the best :---) :---) :---) :---) :---) :---) :---)


----------



## graduate_owner (11 Mar 2016)

I wanted to paint over an orange kitchen wall with magnolia ( yes, I know magnolia is common as muck but it was far better than the hideous orange - who chooses colours like that??). I gave the wall one coat of 'lesser brand' emulsion, not expecting one coat to be enough. Well I was right there. I gave it a second coat but it didn't seem to make much difference. So I just painted a small section (just to see, and save time over doing the whole wall), and I kept on giving coat after coat on successive days with practically no improvement in coverage. The orange was still clearly showing through. So I went to my local shop and bought some Crown white with magnolia tint added. It did the job in just one coat. I won't say which was the lesser brand I used, but it sharesa name with a British make of motor car which was around in the 70's.

K


----------



## RogerS (11 Mar 2016)

graduate_owner":29jm1hix said:


> .... I won't say which was the lesser brand I used, but it sharesa name with a British make of motor car which was around in the 70's.
> 
> K




Rolls Royce ?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (11 Mar 2016)

A maker, more so than a make.


----------



## graduate_owner (11 Mar 2016)

Close, but not quite. Was there ever a paint manufacturer caller Bentley, I wonder?

K


----------



## Beau (11 Mar 2016)

Had a quick look online and Crown paints seem widely available and Homebase claim to stock it. Having used some Crown white in our hallway will be sticking with Dulux trade in future as it just seems like better paint to apply and clean.


----------



## graduate_owner (11 Mar 2016)

Aldi have Crown paint on offer this Sumday, 5 litres magnolia matt emulsion for £10. Also gardening, decorating and air compressor/ air tools. I bought a retractible air line a while ago and it seems fine so far.

K


----------

